# Box Elder Short Box



## ghost1066 (Jan 8, 2014)

I have a bunch of BE that goes from boring to FBE to blue to spalted. Here is a short box I did from some of the blue spalted section has a bit of flame on the bottom.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## bearmanric (Jan 8, 2014)

Very nice I like. Rick


----------



## windyridgebowman (Jan 8, 2014)

That would look sharp, out of the fbe on my red,white,black recent finds thread, Tommy. We may have to talk. lol Nice box , Chuck.


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 8, 2014)

windyridgebowman said:


> That would look sharp, out of the fbe on my red,white,black recent finds thread, Tommy. We may have to talk. lol Nice box , Chuck.


Chuck I would love to build one like that. If you cut the parts so they will dry fast I will build you one and we will work out the details of a swap. I will start a conversation to let you know what I need.


----------

